# Bought a new CTD - Thanks for your help



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice ! Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes ,,


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

How many hours is the timing belt? That seems extremely low for a timing belt job.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The water pump is covered under the 5 year/100,000 mile powertrain warranty. Congrats on your CDT.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats and welcome to the "club". You made a great choice.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey k_ob, 

Congratulations on your new purchase! I am sorry to hear you are having this concern with your MyLink icons. Please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name so I can look into this further for you. Hope to hear form you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Congrats,ccasion14:ccasion14:ccasion14:


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

You made a great choice , congrats


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats, you made a great choice! By the way, the oil change price sounds almost too good. Make sure that's for DEXOS2 with the right filter.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

obermd said:


> The water pump is covered under the 5 year/100,000 mile powertrain warranty. Congrats on your CDT.


Why would GM pay to replace a working water pump? The service schedule doesn't call for it.


----------



## k_ob1991 (Apr 28, 2014)

No idea the hours. They did not get into that much detail. I will see if I can get more info.


----------



## k_ob1991 (Apr 28, 2014)

The service schedule in the maintenance guide says the water pump and timing belt need to be replaced at 97,500 miles. Wish they would have used a chain instead. I believe that if the belt breaks on this it will cause major damage to the valves etc.


----------



## k_ob1991 (Apr 28, 2014)

It does list dexos 2, so should be good there.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

k_ob1991 said:


> The service schedule in the maintenance guide says the water pump and timing belt need to be replaced at 97,500 miles. Wish they would have used a chain instead. I believe that if the belt breaks on this it will cause major damage to the valves etc.


Yup,its an interference engine so it would basically destroy the head if not the pistons and cylinder walls too. 

I'm currently trying to find book time for replacing the timing belt but I'm having a hard time finding it.


----------



## k_ob1991 (Apr 28, 2014)

700 miles on the cruze and loving it. I am averaging 41.2 mpg with about 20% city driving. I had the dealer take a look at the radio, and they reflashed it, and now I have all of the travel link icons for fuel prices etc. I am very happy. Chevy customer service on here has been a big help! Thanks


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

I would think that the labor for replace the timing belt and water pump should be shared. as they are generally replaced together since you have to tear it down to the same level to get to the water pump as replacing the timing belt. At least that has been the case on every non-diesel car I have owned. 

It does not make since to do either of those jobs without doing the other as the difference is generally just parts.

so Maybe the water pump is $400 that is the only way that makes sense


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am sure I will be the first and only one in the country for months needing a timing belt and water pump service. I should hit that mileage here in about 6 months. I will probably stretch the interval a bit though since it's all highway miles.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

k_ob1991 said:


> 700 miles on the cruze and loving it. I am averaging 41.2 mpg with about 20% city driving. I had the dealer take a look at the radio, and they reflashed it, and now I have all of the travel link icons for fuel prices etc. I am very happy. Chevy customer service on here has been a big help! Thanks


Hello Kevin,

I'm happy to hear that the dealership took care of your previous travel icon concerns! Keep loving your Cruze, and if there any other concerns in the near future, please don't hesitate to reach out to me . Have a great day.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I guess I never looked into long term cost of maintenance and repair. The most mileage I ever put on a new car was about 70K on a Buick Regal...great car! I will most likely trade the Cruze within 3 years from purchase or in 2 1/2 years. I'm hoping they're still making Chevy diesel passenger cars by then and one of them is a Malibu sized vehicle. Or, what about a V6 engined Impala? They will be putting the V6 engine from their Fiat affiliates in the Chevy Colorado for 2015.

I think America may be waking up to the value of the diesel engine in a passenger car. I think many automakers are watching the Cruze to see if it "makes it" and if it does, they too will offer a comparable vehicle. Time will tell.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

diesel said:


> I am sure I will be the first and only one in the country for months needing a timing belt and water pump service. I should hit that mileage here in about 6 months. I will probably stretch the interval a bit though since it's all highway miles.


No!!!! Do it on time or now, I'm so curious on the cost that its crazy


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah that's not really something I'd push the envelope with. I'd change it at the specified interval..


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Probably not bad advice to change at the specified interval. I may take a peek at it when it gets there.


----------

